# My babies



## Kubo_Kita (Mar 7, 2007)

This is Kou, one of our two boys, trying to get to the floor from the top of his cage: 









And Kou, his brother Doku, and one of our youngest females, Seika:









The other rats didn't want to hold still to have their pictures taken, but we'll get some of them eventually.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

omg!!! so so so cute!! how many rats do you have??


----------



## Kubo_Kita (Mar 7, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> omg!!! so so so cute!! how many rats do you have??


Thank you ^__^ We have 6 right now. Up until January, it had been 7, but our oldest rat, Sasuke, had to be put to sleep, as he was quite old and not doing very well.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww  I'm so sowwie, i wonder how old the oldest rat was/is??.... just a random thought


----------



## Kubo_Kita (Mar 7, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> aaww  I'm so sowwie, i wonder how old the oldest rat was/is??.... just a random thought


Sasuke was just over two.... our current oldests are Tifa and Elena, who are about 1 1/2 years now, and don't like to hold still to have their pictures taken XD


----------



## Buzzkitty (Mar 3, 2007)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------

